# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Speedport plus και λειτουργεια voip vodafone σε desktop IP Phone

## SlotKiller

Καλησπέρα,

Μετα απο χρονια εξεταζω σοβαρα την μεταφορα της οικιακης vdsl μαζι με τα κινητα μας απο την cosmote.
Διβαζοντας τα διαφορα προβληματα με τους υπολοιπους παροχους καταλαβα οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να παιξω το router της asus (ac68u) που εχω με το HA300 που δινει η vodafone. [ναι θελω να παιξει ως pppoe]
Η λυση να κρατησω το speedport plus (καμπινα οτε) ωστε να παιζει καλυτερα στη γραμμη και να μην με ελεγχει η vodafone μου φαινεται πολυ λογικη.
Το speedport plus σε αφηνει να κανεις νεα συνδεση σε vlan 867 και να το δεσεις σε πορτ (κατι σαν το cosmote tv).
Αν λοιπον το κανω αυτο και κουμπωσω σε εκεινη τη θυρα ενα τηλεφωνο snom/grandstream, δεν θα καταφερω να συνδεθω στην τηλεφωνια της vodafone?

εξυπακουεται οτι θα πρεπει πρωτα να βρω τους κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας απο το router

Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων

Edit: Υποθετω πως υπαρχει και η λυση αντι να συνδεσεις IPphone, να συνδεσεις το H300 (wan port) πανω στην bridge πορτα του speedport ωστε να παιξει η τηλεφωνια του H300. Απλα εχεις μια ακομα συσκευη ετσι.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Καταρχάς,για να μην ψαχνεσαι μετά, το VLAN είναι 837. Στο speedport αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρεπει να κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο connection bind με μια θύρα ethernet (port binding). Μετά η ethernet πάει στο VoIP τηλέφωνο και εκεί περνάς τους κωδικούς VoIp από το H 300s και όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που δεν τις θυμάμαι τώρα, κάπου θα είναι γραμμένες. Προϋπόθεση είναι να μπει το H300s κατά την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης για να πάρει τους κωδικούς και μετά ξεκινάς το "σκάψιμο". Εφόσον δουλεύουν και aftermarket routers με το VoIP της Vodafone, θα δουλέψει και αυτό.

Για το 2ο που είπες, να συνδέσεις το H 300s μετά το speedport δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται, θυμάμαι αναφορά που κάποιος προσπαθούσε να το κάνει και δε συνδεόταν με τίποτα

----------


## SlotKiller

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση
Σωστα ολα αυτα, το port δε το θυμομουν καλα εκεινη τη στιγμη, γενικα αυτο που περιγραφεις ειχα στο μυαλο μου.
Αφου εκανα το ποστ ομως σκεφτηκα πως θελει καποια συσκευη που να μιλαει σε pppoe, αφου η πορτα του speedport κανει bridge, δεν υπαρχει καποια IP. Οποτε το IP phone δεν θα μπορει να μιλησει σε επιπεδο IP.
Τα snom δεν εχουν επιλογη pppoe, τα grandstream εχουν, απλα πρεπει να πειραματιστω.

Αν καποιος γνωριζει κατι θα το εκτιμουσα

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι μόνο το VLAN. Υπάρχει και το θέμα DNS και Gateway. 
Mέσω του VLAN περνά μόνο η σύνδεση για το VoIP, αλλά τώρα η δική μας συσκευή για VoIP δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα για το πως θα μεταφράσει το hostname του ims server σε ΙΡ, ώστε να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία.
Χρειάζεται να υπάρχει κανονικό Router που να έχει δυνατότητα ορισμού συγκεκριμένων κανόνων, όπως γίνεται π.χ. σε Mιkrotik και OpenWrt. Τα απλά οικιακά DSL Router του εμπορίου, δεν έχουν τέτοια πράγματα.

----------


## SlotKiller

Σωστο

Μαλλον θα μεταφερθω στη wind. Bridge μπαινει, κωδικοι root του zyxel δωθηκαν στη δημοσιοτητα απο ενα μελος προσφατα, ping καλυτερο απ τη vodafone μου μεταφερουν αλλοι χρηστες.

Ελπιζω να ειμαι οκ με το σημα της κινητης στο σπιτι μονο...

Ευχαριστώ και παλι

----------

